# Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors



## Tominator7 (21. Juni 2015)

*Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Hi Leute,

habe mir mit der Hilfe des hiesigen Forums vor kurzem einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und soweit läuft er gut. Allerdings hat er nach zwei Tagen Betrieb heute nun schon mehrfach, wenn auch immer nur sehr kurz, weiß aufgeblitzt. Also das Bild war für eine Millisekunde komplett weiß, genau genommen war das immer so schnell, dass es auch einfach nur sehr hell gewesen sein könnte, schwer zu sagen. Das ist sowohl in League of Legends, als auch einfach beim Surfen passiert.
Das System ist folgendes und wie gesagt, komplett neu:

8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken 2
ASRock B85 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 400W
Enermax Ostrog Gehäuse
Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box
Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort,lite retail
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Und der Monitor ist ein BenQ GL2250HM mit HDMI-Kabel angeschlossen.

Nachdem es mit dem Treiber auf der CD schon direkt ein paar Grafikfehler gab, habe ich natürlich sofort den neusten Grafikkarten-Treiber von der Website geholt.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Ideen und Tipps!

[Edit] Was mir noch eingefallen ist. Gestern morgen hatte ich für die ersten paar Minuten nach dem Starten des PCs Screen-Tearing während dem Surfen, was ich sonst mit meinem alten PC nur von einigen Spielen kannte, wo VSync sich dann um das Problem gekümmert hat, und nie von normalen Betrieb. Vielleicht ist das ja auch ein Symptom von etwas. Das ging allerdings dann recht schnell von alleine weg.


----------



## ASD_588 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe, kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Schon mal ein anderes kabel bzw einen anderen Moni getestet?


----------



## Tominator7 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe, kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Da ich sonst nur ein VGA Kabel rumliegen habe, wofür die Grafikkarte keinen Anschluss hat, und keinen alternativ-Monitor direkt zur Hand, habe ich das noch nicht testen können. Dachte nur, ich frage schon mal, falls jemand direkt eine Idee hat, was das sein könnte.


----------



## Reskiyoer (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe, kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Über welchen Anschluss hast du den Monitor denn an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen? DVI oder HDMI?


----------



## Tominator7 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe, kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

HDMI, Kabel von Amazon Basics besorgt, da beim Monitor nur ein VGA Kabel dabei war.


----------



## Reskiyoer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe, kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Ich würde es mal mit einem DVI-D-Kabel versuchen.

Ist das Flackern reproduzierbar? Falls ja, versuche es im abgesicherten Modus zu erreichen.

Hast du noch einen zweites Gerät, an das du den Monitor anschließen kannst? Falls es auftritt, können wir die GraKa ausschließen.

Hast du die Treiber schon komplett de- und reinstalliert? Hat bei mir schon das ein oder andere Wunder bewirkt.


----------



## Tominator7 (22. Juni 2015)

Habe es bisher nicht reproduzieren können, scheint komplett zufällig. Ich werde es dann jetzt erstmal mit einem DVI Kabel testen und Treiber reinstallieren. Vielen Dank schonmal soweit und ich melde mich dann wieder, sobald ich mehr weiß!

Habe Grafikkarten-Treiber de- und reinstalliert, danach lief es jetzt den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme, beim dritten League of Legends Spiel heute hatte ich dann plötzlich wieder so einen kurzen White-Screen/Blitz und danach kurze Spielruckler, also alle paar Sekunden ist das Bild kurz einen Millimeter "gehüpft", das wurde dann gefühlt schlimmer über die letzten 5 Minuten, bis das Spiel vorbei war. Ping und FPS wurden aber als konstant angezeigt. Kann das immernoch am Monitor liegen? DVI-Kabel ist bestellt, damit probiere ich es dann mal, sobald das ankommt.


----------



## Reskiyoer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe, kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Hast du noch eine alte Grafikkarte irgendwo herumliegen? League of Legends verbraucht ja nicht allzu viel Grafikleistung. Dann könntest du überprüfen, ob das Problem immer noch auftritt.

Da du HDMI verwendest, könnte auch die Einstellung 1080i/1080p eine entscheidende Rolle spielen (zumindest tat sie es vor etwa fünf Jahren). Die Option fand sich irgendwo im Kontrollzentrum (in meinem Fall von Nvidia).

Ansonsten würde ich einfach auf das DVI-Kabel warten.

Vielleicht hat jemand anderes noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Tominator7 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe, kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Hatte gerade bei League für einen kurzen Moment bunte, horizontale Striche über den gesamten Bildschirm... Grafikkarte habe ich leider keine andere zum testen. DVI Kabel kommt morgen, aber bunte, horizontale Striche ist dann wahrscheinlich doch die Grafikkarte oder?


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe, kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Klingt schwer danach. Schließ doch mal die iGPU an und spiele damit LoL (das sollte problemlos in FHD funktionieren).


----------



## Tominator7 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe, kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, aber da war mir jetzt etwas zu viel drin, was ich nicht kannte. ^^ iGPU? Ist das die interne auf dem Motherboard? Die sollte ich im BIOS aktivieren können/müssen oder? Muss ich dann die externe irgendwie deaktivieren? Und was bedeutet FHD?


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe, kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Sorry, iGPU ist die integrierte Grafikeinheit in deiner i5 Core CPU. Du kannst sie ansteuern, indem du  den Monitor an die "onboard"-Schnittstelle am Mainboard anschließt. Die dedizierte GraKa kannst du in dem Fall herausnehmen oder einfach abklemmen (ob's im BIOS eine Umschaltmöglichkeit gibt, weiß ich leider nicht mehr, kannst ja aber zuerst dort nachsehen).

FHD steht für Full HD, also 1920x1080 Pixel.


----------



## Tominator7 (23. Juni 2015)

Alles klar, vielen Dank! Dann werden das mal die nächsten Tests sein!

Habs jetzt über ein DVI Kabel laufen und die Fehler bestehen weiterhin. Übrigens sind inzwischen einige neue dazugekommen. Es ist immernoch recht selten, aber neben den erwähnten hatte ich jetzt auch rote Blitze, schwarze Blitze und einen schwarzen Balken, der von oben nach unten über den Bildschirm gefahren ist.
Als nächstes versuche ich auf die iGPU zu wechseln und mal die für einen Tag zu benutzen, um zu sehen, ob es damit noch weiter auftritt.

Ich hoffe, dieses Multi-Posting, was ich hier betreibe, ist nicht gegen die Regeln, falls doch, bitte stoppt mich!
Also, habe jetzt im BIOS den "Primary VGA" auf Onboard umgeschalten und dann das DVI Kabel an die Onboard angeschlossen. Dann habe ich die Intel HD 4600 Treiber installiert und die R9 Treiber im Geräte-Manager deaktiviert (weiß nicht, ob der letzte Schritt nötig war). Damit sollte jetzt nur die Onboard arbeiten, oder? Auf jeden Fall läuft LoL auf den selben Einstellungen mit mittelschweren FPS-Einbrüchen in Kämpfen. Damit teste ich dann jetzt mal für ein paar Spiele und schau mal, ob die Probleme weg sind.
[Edit] Ach ja, bevor ich auf Onboard umgeschalten habe, habe ich mal eine Runde Furmark laufen lassen, um zu sehen, wie es unter höherer Belastung aussieht. Die R9 ging auf 61°C hoch, allerdings waren während des Tests keine Bildfehler, wie ich sie aus LoL kenne, zu sehen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Entweder hat deine Grafikkarte einen Weg oder dein Netzteil kommt mit den lastwechseln nicht klar, was es aber normalerweise sollte.
Furmark lastet deine Karte ja komplett aus, somit hast du keine lastwechsel mehr.
Hast du eventuell ein anderes Netzteil zum testen?


----------



## Tominator7 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Netzteil habe ich leider kein anderes. Aber einen anderen Bildschirm habe ich jetzt doch noch finden können. Der schafft aber nur 1680*1050. Damit könnte ich dann aber nochmal die R9 + anderer Bildschirm testen. Aber du meinst, so wie ich das sehe, dass es sicher nicht der Monitor ist oder?

Mit der iGPU hatte ich jetzt bisher noch keine Grafikfehler, konnte bisher aber auch erst eine Runde spielen, da ich heute etwas wenig Zeit habe. Spiele aber nachher noch ein paar und schau mal, ob die Fehler wiederkommen oder nicht.

[Edit] Bzw. müsste der Fehler dann nicht auch mit der iGPU auftreten, wenn es man Netzteil liegt? Oder hätte das dann trotzdem was mit der R9 zu tun?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Nein, deine iGPU lastet das Netzteil nicht wirklich aus und normalerweise sollte das Netzteil die Lastwechsel der Grafikkarte auch aushalten ohne Probleme.
Wenn du nen anderen Monitor zum testen hast, kannst du das auch nochmal probieren.
Momentan würde ich aber zu 90% auf die Grafikkarte tippen.


----------



## Reskiyoer (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Das Problem an dem anderen Monitor ist meiner Meinung nach die geringere Auflösung als bei deinem regulären. Dadurch wird die GraKa nicht in der gleichen Art ausgereizt und ein direkter Vergleich kann somit nichtig werden.

Für mich klingt das aber auch nach einem Grafikkartenfehler oder evtl. einen Netzteilfehler.


----------



## blazin255 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Ist aufjedenfall die Grafikkarte, denke ich zu mindest.

GTX 260 SOC von Gigabyte damals mal ausgenagen bzw Bild wurde schwarz für 3-4 sekunden.

Jetzt HD 7870 GHZ Edition von Sapphire die in Retour war die ich für 90 euro ersteigert habe bei ebay vor 1 1/2 Jahren dieses "Weiße aufblitzen" hat meine Karte auch letzten Monat gekriegt. Habe zeitweise eine GTX 570 verbaut gehabt und das Problem bestand nicht mehr, Ich muss aber erwähnen das ich dass nur in League of Legends beobachten konnte in anderen Spielen habe ich dieses Problem nicht  oder es Fällt mir nicht auf, am Anfang dachte ich habe Halluzinationen als dieses "Weiße Aufblitzen" kam.


----------



## Tominator7 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

[Edit] Das war Blödsinn meinerseits, ist wohl die R9.


----------



## Tominator7 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Hi Leute, ist jetzt schon etwas her, aber da jetzt wieder Probleme mit dem selben PC sind, dachte ich, ich poste wieder hier. Ich habe die R9 wie gesagt ausgewechselt, habe dann mit der neuen wenig LoL gespielt, ich dachte ein, zwei Mal weißes oder schwarzes Aufblitzen gesehen zu haben, aber war mir nicht ganz sicher. Davon abgesehen habe ich vor allem viel Tropico 5, Don't Starve und Outlast gespielt, und bei keinem dieser Spiele gab es irgendwelche Probleme. Jetzt habe ich heute und gestern wieder etwas LoL gespielt und hatte definitiv zwei Mal ein schwarzes Aufblitzen und jetzt gerade eben hatte ich einen extrem heftigen Grafik Glitch, alles wurde verpixelt, überall riesige, flickernde Dreiecke, etc. Der gesamte Bildschirm war nur noch Chaos, habe dann Alt+Tab gemacht, immernoch alles genauso, nur jetzt (vermutlich, schwer zu sehen) auf dem Desktop. Bildschirm an - aus, alles genauso. Strg+Alt+Entf sah dann normal aus, als ich auf Task-Manager geklickt habe, wurde es aber wieder zu dem selben Glitch-Chaos. Habe dann daraufhin wieder Strg+Alt+Entf und rechts unten auf das Ausschalt-Symbol, runterfahren sah dann ebenfalls sehr glitchy und verpixelt aus, ging aber normal aus. Als ich jetzt neugestartet habe, ist alles wieder normal. Hat mir jetzt aber einen mächtigen Schock eingejagt. Irgendwelche Ideen? Sollte ich einfach die Finger von LoL lassen? Wie kanns sein, dass nur LoL Probleme macht, obwohl so was grafisch deutlich anspruchsvolleres wie Tropico 5 und Outlast keine Probleme machen?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## HisN (1. August 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Beim Spielen immer ganz kurz weißer Bildschirm - ComputerBase Forum

Edit: Ich sollte weiter lesen.
Hört sich für mich nach der Grafikkarte an. 
Lol ist übrigens eher CPU-Lastig und stresst die Grafikkarte nicht wirklich.


----------



## Tominator7 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Als ich LoL zeitweise, wie auch hier irgendwo im Thread beschrieben, über die iGPU gespielt habe, um das zu testen, gab es auch (abgesehen von niedrigeren fps) absolut keine Probleme. Aber kann es wirklich sein, dass die zweite Grafikkarte in Folge kaputt ist (und wieder so, dass nur LoL betroffen ist, Tropico 5 aber z.B. nicht; verträgt sich LoL vielleicht einfach nicht mit der R9 280)? Nochmal zurückschicken könnte ich natürlich, aber ich will mir auch keinen Ärger mit HWV einbrocken.


----------



## JPW (1. August 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Ist ein Bug in LoL

Sollte das zerstörte Inhibitor Icon sein, was kurz groß aufblinkt. 
Gab es mal einen Thread auf Reddit zu.


----------



## Tominator7 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Das könnte vielleicht der Grund für das Aufblitzen sein, aber erklärt nicht die größeren Glitches oder?


----------



## Tominator7 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Hey Leute, da der Thread nun einen Monat lang geschlafen hat, hoffe ich, es ist okay, wenn ich ihn mal bumpe! Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mit dem LoL Support geschrieben, allerdings ist die letzte Antwort von dem nun schon über eine Woche her, also mal sehen, ob da noch etwas kommt. Er hatte jedoch die Idee, dass es vielleicht an der Spannung liegen könnte. Ich habe das gegoogelt und habe auch noch einen englischen Thread gefunden, in dem auch einer meinte, dass er weißes Aufblitzen hatte und da hätte es wohl geholfen die Spannung der Grafikkarte vorsichtig etwas rauf oder runter zu schrauben. Problem ist aber, dass die Spannung meiner R9 weder in MSI Afterburner (wenn ich Voltage monitoring erlauben anklicke, ist es danach trotzdem nicht unter Monitoring zu finden, wo ich dann ja einen Haken machen müsste, damit es gemessen wird), noch in Sapphire TriXX angezeigt wird. Weiß jemand vielleicht, woran das liegen könnte (manche Grafikkarten sind da angeblich gesperrt, aber meine nicht, soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe)? Oder hat inzwischen noch jemand eine andere Idee?
Vielen Dank! Das Problem macht mich echt wahnsinnig.


----------



## JPW (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kurzes weißes Aufblitzen des Monitors*

Wie schon gesagt, wenn es ein Bug in LoL ist, was ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist, kann man da selber kaum was machen. 
Und der LoL Support hat doch selber keine Ahnung von den Fehlern im Spiel, glaube nicht dass da noch viel kommt...

https://m.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/3hydbf/league_of_legends_random_white_flashes/

https://www.reddit.com/r/leagueofle.../i_cant_be_the_only_one_who_sees_this_symbol/

Ich würde mal mit den grafikeinstellungen in LoL rumspielen, Anti aliasing aus usw, vielleicht ändert das was. 
Aber wenn du die Probleme nur in LoL hast liegt es glaube ich nicht an der GPU.

Du kannst ja deinem Support Kontakt den Thread schicken und fragen ob da noch was kommt. Die anderen mit dem Problem haben ja meistens auch eine 280, du bist also nicht allein.


----------

